# 2015 A3 Map Update!



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Earlier this week we received an email message from Audi Connect regarding updating our MMI-plus map. The email begins:

"Hello, 

To help ensure your MMI navigation plus1 system is operating optimally with the most up-to-date streets and locations, we recommend downloading the map update for your Audi A3. Simply log in to your myAudi account to access the free download.2 If you haven’t set up your myAudi account, click here to do so."

Just curious if anyone else has done this yet? It took a day to download 14+ gig full install file(s) with an Audi java download applet. I'll give the install a try a bit later today. Pretty cool to update the MMI this way for free instead of trying to locate disks (and pay for them). 

Anyway, that's my 2015 A3 story for the day. :snowcool:


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I applied it yesterday. No issues so far (but not much use either).

For me, it only took about 45 minutes (30MB/s baby! -- love FIOS).


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

davera3 said:


> I applied it yesterday. No issues so far (but not much use either).
> 
> For me, it only took about 45 minutes (30MB/s baby! -- love FIOS).


The car can connect to home networks? Just when I thought I knew everything about the car.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> The car can connect to home networks? Just when I thought I knew everything about the car.


I believe you put the downloaded files onto an SD card and the car reads that. I haven't tried yet so not totally sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

I applied it today. I didn't have a 32GB SD card so I ordered one, but today I realized that I could also use a USB thumbdrive with the AMI -> USB adapter. Just plugged it in, and went to the Update screen. You have the option to update from SD, DVD, or USB (but DVD wouldn't be big enough if you did the full update).


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

I have a smaller card that won't hold the entire file, but I noticed that one could do sections... at least I think I saw that a month or so ago. Anyone try it or have folks only done the entire set?


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

So I finally installed the latest Nav map version. Does anyone know what the changes might be or is there a link that describes them? TIA


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

*latest map version?*

I can see how to download the map database, but I don't see anywhere what version it is.

The map version in my car is listed as:

V03959800SE 0024 NAR 2014.

Does anyone know if there's a later version?


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

My 2016 S3 shipped with:
V03959800SS 0035 NAR 2015

My.Audi.com says this is the current version of the map update.


----------



## druber (Mar 31, 2006)

*Where do you find map updates?*

I can see my car has 2014 map, but I cannot find any place to download update on myAudi.


----------



## a2oc (Dec 17, 2015)

I've asked audi recently, they said they have removed this function for now


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

I just finished downloading and updating my maps to the 2016 version. You can choose which areas of the world you want to update to lower the data required - I live in Canada and only updated that map which was about 2.5GB. I have no idea why you would want to update everything if you're never going to drive anywhere else! Very quick and easy to do and doesn't wipe out any of your saved addresses, etc.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Reznor909 said:


> I just finished downloading and updating my maps to the 2016 version. You can choose which areas of the world you want to update to lower the data required - I live in Canada and only updated that map which was about 2.5GB. I have no idea why you would want to update everything if you're never going to drive anywhere else! Very quick and easy to do and doesn't wipe out any of your saved addresses, etc.


This is very interesting. Can you share where and how you downloaded the map? I was at the dealership here in Ottawa just last week and they told me its going to cost north of 500CAD for the new map...??


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

soulflyer said:


> This is very interesting. Can you share where and how you downloaded the map? I was at the dealership here in Ottawa just last week and they told me its going to cost north of 500CAD for the new map...??


You have to create an account if you haven't already at https://my.audi.com/content/ca/myaudi/en/home.html 
This is the AudiConnect that the US guys get to take full advantage of, but we Canadians only get limited functionality of. Once you plug in your details it will show you how to do the map update and you can choose to do all of North America, which as I said before, i s a pretty big download. Or, you just choose one of 7 different areas to update, with Canada being one of them. Use the Java downloader to get the files onto an SD card and then pop it in your ride and go do a System Update in the main menu. Voila!


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Reznor909 said:


> You have to create an account if you haven't already at https://my.audi.com/content/ca/myaudi/en/home.html
> This is the AudiConnect that the US guys get to take full advantage of, but we Canadians only get limited functionality of. Once you plug in your details it will show you how to do the map update and you can choose to do all of North America, which as I said before, i s a pretty big download. Or, you just choose one of 7 different areas to update, with Canada being one of them. Use the Java downloader to get the files onto an SD card and then pop it in your ride and go do a System Update in the main menu. Voila!


Wow, excellent, thanks a lot. I had no idea. I wonder why I did not get that information from my dealer... 
Unfortunately for the time being the download is not working (within that java app)... 

Again, thanks for the detailed instruction, appreciated!


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

soulflyer said:


> Wow, excellent, thanks a lot. I had no idea. I wonder why I did not get that information from my dealer...
> Unfortunately for the time being the download is not working (within that java app)...
> 
> Again, thanks for the detailed instruction, appreciated!


My pleasure. There's so much to learn about these cars and thoroughly reading the manual doesn't even begin to cover it all!


----------

